# Ask The Library of Emma anything



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Lacking my own originality, i borrowed this idea from a couple of the other people here  But it still goes. Ask away, i will do my best to answer.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Why do you spend so much time in the Library?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

What's your favorite book?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My AMA thread never got that much attention, lol. 

Um describe your ideal date?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Why do you spend so much time in the Library?


i don't. The times i am in my library are usually because of either my volunteer work or because my internet connection is too weak for a specific task. I am rather fond of libraries, however. And i read many books.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

flyingMint said:


> What's your favorite book?


Right now my favorite is "The Last Execution" by Jesper Wung Sung. It's about the judgment of society and people's views of each other. Pretty short for a novel...probably more of a novella... and a very good read


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Who's your favorite author? I have a "to read" list longer than my arm right now, I need to catch up lol.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> My AMA thread never got that much attention, lol.
> 
> Um describe your ideal date?


Are we talking the location/activities or the guy himself? I'm guessing the first one, so i'll go with that...

For my first date, watching a movie would be great, maybe walk around and talk about it afterward. Stopping for something to eat wouldn't hurt. and when he drops me off he kisses me at the door


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> Who's your favorite author? I have a "to read" list longer than my arm right now, I need to catch up lol.


hm...i'm not sure if this different from the favorite book question. I like Mary Pearson quite a lot, she wrote the Chronicles of Jenna Fox


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

The Library of Emma said:


> Are we taking the location/activities or the guy himself? I'm guessing the first one, so i'll go with that...
> 
> For my first date, watching a movie would be great, maybe walk around and talk about it afterward. Stopping for something to eat wouldn't hurt. and when he drops me off he kisses me at the door.


Activities . Dinner and a movie? Kiss goodnight on the first date? Hmm, sounds sweet.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

What is your favorite website?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

If someone handed you ten thousand dollars, what would you spend it on?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> What is your favorite website?


This one :grin2:


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> This one :grin2:


How many monkeys does it take to change a light bulb?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

thekloWN said:


> If someone handed you ten thousand dollars, what would you spend it on?


I wouldn't spend it, i would take it to the police. Nobody just hands someone ten thousands dollars 
But supposing this money was all mine to use, i'd likely donate some of it to charity and use the rest for boring things like college tuition, car payments, or give it to the bank to sit on it for a while. I'm not exciting this way... i usually save gifts of money without using them for anything.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> How many monkeys does it take to change a light bulb?


it depends on the monkeys and how well they were trained.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> it depends on the monkeys and how well they were trained.


Do you ever get lazy?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Do you ever get lazy?


Hm....well, i have depression so i tend to be pretty apathetic. But beyond that, yeah, i can get lazy, especially with laundry.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> Hm....well, i have depression so i tend to be pretty apathetic. But beyond that, yeah, i can get lazy, especially with laundry.


Do you write poetry?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Do you write poetry?


Typically i write short fiction, but my writing teacher pushed me to write poetry. At times i still do. It's a good output for emotional mayhem.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> Typically i write short fiction, but my writing teacher pushed my to write poetry. At times i still do. It's a good output for emotional mayhem.


When did you become a Christian?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Had any good cookies lately?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> When did you become a Christian?


When i was about...six, seven years old i went through the initial "ask Jesus into your heart." But my definition of Christian has changed as much as i have over the years, as i've had better understanding on what it means to be one. I'm still working on that front tbh, always a work in progress


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

flyingMint said:


> Had any good cookies lately?


no :cry i'm lacking in the cookie department. Why don't you bake me some?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> When i was about...six, seven years old i went through the initial "ask Jesus into your heart." But my definition of Christian has changed as much as i have over the years, as i've had better understanding on what it means to be one. I'm still working on that front tbh, always a work in progress


How many years do you want to live on this earth?


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

What did you think of 'The Art of the Deal'?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> How many years do you want to live on this earth?


perhaps it's selfish, but as few as possible...life hurts quite a lot. Granted i'm only 18, but i'm already exhausted.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> perhaps it's selfish, but as few as possible...life hurts quite a lot. Granted i'm only 18, but i'm already exhausted.


If an Alien offered you a ride in a UFO, would you take it?


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> My AMA thread never got that much attention, lol.


What's the link to your thread?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

OP: Do you use coupons at the market?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Iced said:


> What did you think of 'The Art of the Deal'?


I haven't read it, so can't speak to that. I'll put it on my list of books. It is my first election year after all.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> If an Alien offered you a ride in a UFO, would you take it?


No. that would be freaky.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> No. that would be freaky.


How many pairs of shoes does a girl need?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

McFly said:


> OP: Do you use coupons at the market?


is this question directed at me? No, i don't use coupons, as my mother is still the one who does most of the purchasing at my house. however, i probably will in the future.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

What is something you'd like to do and some place you'd like to go see?


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

Do hummingbirds hum because they don't know the words?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> How many pairs of shoes does a girl need?


As many as she can fit in her budget 
When i was growing up my parents refused to buy me more than one pair of shoes at a time since i would outgrow them, and i think it's turned into a shoe-collecting thing with me now that i can. I like heels, i've always liked heels. Heels or sneakers *thumbsup*


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> As many as she can fit in her budget
> When i was growing up my parents refused to buy me more than one pair of shoes at a time since i would outgrow them, and i think it's turned into a shoe-collecting thing with me now that i can. I like heels, i've always liked heels. Heels or sneakers *thumbsup*


How tall are you?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

McFly said:


> What's the link to your thread?
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/ask-kevin001-anything-1622481/


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

farfegnugen said:


> What is something you'd like to do and some place you'd like to go see?


Something i would like to do-- i'd like to become independent.
Someplace i want to go see-- England or New Zealand, both are beautiful.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Protozoan said:


> Do hummingbirds hum because they don't know the words?


yes


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

The Library of Emma said:


> I haven't read it, so can't speak to that. I'll put it on my list of books. It is my first election year after all.


Awesome! I look forward to your cliff notes because I'm to lazy to read it.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

The Library of Emma said:


> yes


Thanks


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> How tall are you?


Five feet, seven inches


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> Five feet, seven inches


Can you do head stands?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Can you do head stands?


Just for you, i tested this.  Yes, if i only have to stay up for a couple seconds.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> Just for you, i tested this.  Yes, if i only have to stay up for a couple seconds.


What is the most jumping jacks you ever done?


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

How many star jumps can you do in 3:00 while holding your breath?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> What is the most jumping jacks you ever done?


lol. At one time or in my entire life? In my entire life, i've got no idea. At one time, as part of cardio i would do about 100.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> lol. At one time or in my entire life? In my entire life, i've got no idea. At one time, as part of cardio i would do about 100.


How many questions do you think you will get?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> How many questions do you think you will get?


however many you feel like asking


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Are you doing my oxygen-exclusive star jumps?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> however many you feel like asking


Do you own any pets?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

MasticatorOG said:


> How many star jumps can you do in 3:00 while holding your breath?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


i have no idea. Nor am i going to test this one, it sounds painful.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

MasticatorOG said:


> Are you doing my oxygen-exclusive star jumps?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


:no


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

If you owned a Cow, what would you name it?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Do you own any pets?


i have a cat who's too much trouble. She acts caffeinated.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> i have a cat who's too much trouble. She acts caffeinated.


Does your cat have a personality like yours?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> If owned a Cow, what would you name it?


hmmm...I'd name it @2Milk


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> hmmm...I'd name it @*2Milk*


Who is the girl in your avatar?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Does your cat have a personality like yours?


No. She has way more personality than me.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> No. She has way more personality than me.


Have you ever heard the call of the wild?


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Do you have a food court in the library of emma?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Who is the girl in your avatar?


Presumably a model who was paid large sums of money to stage for a picture with a book and have said photo posted on the internet for anonymous wannabes such as myself to use it as a profile picture.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Have you ever heard the call of the wild?


Explain yourself. A reference to the book, or no?


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Would you be sad if the model died in a car accident or was kidnapped or lost her eyeball in a tornado?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

MasticatorOG said:


> Do you have a food court in the library of emma?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


No. Don't want to get crumbs on the books.


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Are you scared of being buried alive?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> Explain yourself. A reference to the book, or no?


:stu


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

MasticatorOG said:


> Would you be sad if the model died in a car accident or was kidnapped or lost her eyeball in a tornado?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


I might be if i was aware it happened.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

MasticatorOG said:


> Are you scared of being buried alive?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


I'm not actively paranoid, but yes, i consider it one of the worse ways to go.


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Oooh... save 1000 puppies or gandhi? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> :stu


okay, no. I've heard of the book/movie but have neither read nor seen it.


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Finger sized legs or leg sized fingers? 😂😂

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Bellybutton sized head or head sized Bellybutton?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Ear sized feet or feet sized ears?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> okay, no. I've heard of the book/movie but have neither read nor seen it.


I think I saw the movie a long long long time ago. Maybe before you was born. :b

But it was just a general question off the top of my narrow head.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

MasticatorOG said:


> Oooh... save 1000 puppies or gandhi?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


As Gandhi is a person, i would save him... sorry puppies


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

The Library of Emma said:


> As Gandhi is a person, i would save him... sorry puppies


Gandhi or the last tree on earth?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

MasticatorOG said:


> Finger sized legs or leg sized fingers
> Bellybutton sized head or head sized Bellybutton?
> Ear sized feet or feet sized ears?


Leg sized fingers, head sized bellybutton and feet sized ears. Things are much easier to remove than reconstruct, so by making these choices, plastic surgery should be able to help me


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

MasticatorOG said:


> Gandhi or the last tree on earth?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Gandhi UNLESS the last tree on earth was keeping others alive due to air purification. And that's the only if.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Have you ever had your heart broken?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> Presumably a model who was paid large sums of money to stage for a picture with a book and have said photo posted on the internet for anonymous wannabes such as myself to use it as a profile picture.


How many cats can sleep on one mat?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> I think I saw the movie a long long long time ago. Maybe before you was born. :b
> 
> But it was just a general question off the top of my narrow head.


i would ask if it was good, but sadly this not my question-asking thread


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

The Library of Emma said:


> Leg sized fingers, head sized bellybutton and feet sized ears. Things are much easier to remove than reconstruct, so by making these choices, plastic surgery should be able to help me


Aiight. But if you were a cave woman where your closest plastic surgeon is the starving saber tooth tiger preying on your blood...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

thekloWN said:


> Have you ever had your heart broken?


my heart is perpetually broken, just not by someone dumping me :/ I've never had a bf, and my crush was way out of my league


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> How many cats can sleep on one mat?


No cats-- the mat is uncomfortable.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

MasticatorOG said:


> Aiight. But if you were a cave woman where your closest plastic surgeon is the starving saber tooth tiger preying on your blood...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


I would still pick my choices and amputate them myself. Sheesh girl


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

The Library of Emma said:


> I would still pick my choices and amputate them myself. Sheesh girl


Sheesh yourself. You are the scissor happy one.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

What were you proud of as a kid?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

senkora said:


> What were you proud of as a kid?


When i was 7 or 8 i won a story-writing contest and went on national television. I was proud of that.

Another thing i was proud of was that i had my profession all picked out as a kid and it was so much better than everybody else's. I wanted to be a marine biologist. I loved running up to other kids and asking them if they even knew what it meant *facepalms* definitely no SA back then.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Do you like swimming? Can you ride a bicycle, drive a car?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

CharlotteLydea said:


> Do you like swimming? Can you ride a bicycle, drive a car?


I like swimming, although I don't get the chance to do it very often.

And yes, same as above. Actually, when i was 11 or so i would wheel around my neighborhood for hours on end and could ride without using the handlebars. fortunately no mishaps. 

Technically i can drive a car, but i won't have my license for another week at least. I'm behind on a lot of basic things, i've had a couple years of medical issues to deal with.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Which planet would you travel to? 

What time of history would you go back?

Would you Jar-Jar Binks to live with you?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

What are your worst triggers for anxiety, and how do you deal with them?

Also, what would you rather do, be really, filthy rich and lonely? Or be broke as *** and have tons of friends?

Do you ever want to get married someday? (not to me, I mean, like, in general hehe). Is it important to you or is it something you rarely think about?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Halfhardtim3s said:


> Which planet would you travel to?
> 
> What time of history would you go back?
> 
> Would you Jar-Jar Binks to live with you?


I wouldn't want to travel to any of the planets in our system, I feel like it would be a waste of time, honestly :/ But considering your other question involves Jar-Jar Binks, i will assume you know the Star Wars universe, and in that case, I would want to see Kamino. That planet would be perfect for me.

If I went back in time, I would want to see the Victorian period.

And no. I would not want Jar-Jar Binks to live in any proximity to me.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> What are your worst triggers for anxiety, and how do you deal with them?
> 
> Also, what would you rather do, be really, filthy rich and lonely? Or be broke as *** and have tons of friends?
> 
> Do you ever want to get married someday? (not to me, I mean, like, in general hehe). Is it important to you or is it something you rarely think about?


Hm, very good questions, AllTheSame.

I'd say my worst triggers for social anxiety are being around teenagers in groups (especially if it's expected that I interact with them) and having people stare/watch me. As far as how I deal with them... I avoid these situations as much as I can. I'm working my way through SA, i suppose i'll have to face this eventually :um

I feel like i could probably help some people with the money, so i'm going to say filthy rich and lonely :/ Really, i'm not sure... my imagination sort of goes blank considering the whole friends angle, I don't think i'm the sort of person who'd want more than a few.

And... aw  Now i'm sad. I had my wedding dress picked out for our big day.

Seriously... well, i have considered what i might like to do in the future. I'd say marriage fits into my hope to live life fully (if i must live it) rather than being my overall goal. I want to share life with someone, not have them be my life, if that makes any sense.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

@The Library of Emma Good answers. So. We're all set then. I have a church booked for tomorrow, bring your dress :grin2:We'll go swimming and ride bikes without touching the handlebars on our honeymoon.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> @The Library of Emma Good answers. So. We're all set then. I have a church booked for tomorrow, bring your dress :grin2:We'll go swimming and ride bikes without touching the handlebars on our honeymoon.


lol :laugh:


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Halfhardtim3s said:


> Which planet would you travel to?
> 
> What time of history would you go back?
> 
> Would you Jar-Jar Binks to live with you?


lol, well this is embarrassing, didn't even realize that was you asking me, HH3. :b This is what happens when you become the dude with glasses...


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

And definitely no Binks, thank you very much *glares at you*


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

The Library of Emma said:


> lol, well this is embarrassing, didn't even realize that was you asking me, HH3. :b This is what happens when you become the dude with glasses...


Yeah well! How do you like my glasses....? :b (Am I allowed to ask another question?)


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Halfhardtim3s said:


> Yeah well! How do you like my glasses....? :b (Am I allowed to ask another question?)


Oh yes, very nice glasses  Ask away


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

is it fun too run?

when will the food be done?

how much is a ton?

why does the word dog rhyme with log?

how can someone sleep like a log?

why did the cat scratch Pat?

why did the cat wear a hat?

And Why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> is it fun too run?
> 
> when will the food be done?
> 
> ...


Oh brother  Someone had too much fun with these.
Very well...

The food will be done by the end of the day, because the chef took a break and ran off to play.

A ton is a lot, that much can be said, if you think about it too much it will mess with your head.

Dog rhymes with log because people are lazy, and make up short words that drive everyone crazy.

Give me a minute to think of more...


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

The cat got irate, and irked, and annoyed, because Pat left it alone to go kiss a boy.

The boy threw his hat at the cat, and he missed, and the cat stole his hat and spun back and hissed.

The chicken crossed the road, as the old tale goes, to follow the trail of a dusty old toad.

There. Whew! i'm tired now


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

It's fun to run, because running's the game, run fast enough and you will find fame.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

When you sleep like a log, you sleep like the dead, no breath and no sound and no dreams in your head.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> When you sleep like a log, you sleep like the dead, no breath and no sound and no dreams in your head.


When it is all said and done, you should go to bed.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> When it is all said and done, you should go to bed.


lol  you have any more questions for me?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> lol  you have any more questions for me?


sure! How fast can a bee fly?

Why does so much time go bye?

How often do you cry?

Do the questions make you sit and take a long sigh?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Alright, I'm going to answer these straight up, limericks are too much work.

A bee can fly about 15 mph.

Time goes by because without its progression, life would reach a standstill.

I don't cry as much as I used to, say a year or two ago. I tear up easily enough, but as far as actually crying, probably a few times a month. *shrugs* Life is sad.

And yes, your questions have made me quite contemplative. :sigh


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> Alright, I'm going to answer these straight up, limericks are too much work.
> 
> A bee can fly about 15 mph.
> 
> ...


Here have a hug :squeeze.

What do you think of bugs?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Here have a hug :squeeze.
> 
> What do you think of bugs?


thanks 

I'm okay with bugs for the most part. As long as they aren't the bloodsucking and/or parasitical variety, we get along just fine.

I find it interesting that people hold certain types of insects/bugs/whathaveyous over others. For instance, butterflies. What little girl doesn't love them? They're a symbol of beauty, freedom, etc, and yet i've read they will feed on--

(SKIP IF YOU'RE SQUEAMISH!)

--decomposing corpses. It changed the way i looked at life, lol.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> thanks
> 
> I'm okay with bugs for the most part. As long as they aren't the bloodsucking and/or parasitical variety, we get along just fine.
> 
> ...


Would you like to own a red rug?

If you had a son would you name him Dug?

Which do you like to drink from a Mug?
Coffee or Tea?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Is your name actually Emma?

Sorry if it's been asked already.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Would you like to own a red rug?
> 
> If you had a son would you name him Dug?
> 
> ...


I would not like to own a red rug. My walls are a mix of blue/green and adding red to that space would hurt my eyes.

If I had a son, I would not name him Dug. It's questionable what i would name a son...I don't plan to have kids, so haven't thought much on this.

And i'd go tea over coffee


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> Is your name actually Emma?
> 
> Sorry if it's been asked already.


No and no... Just my username, for anonymity. Don't come find me.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

What's your favorite thing to do on a Saturday afternoon? How 'bout a Saturday night? And Sunday morning? I won't ask about the whole week, just those three


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> What's your favorite thing to do on a Saturday afternoon? How 'bout a Saturday night? And Sunday morning? I won't ask about the whole week, just those three


If I can get some writing done on Saturday, it's a good day for me. Saturday night...i've gone out rollerskating with my brother a few times, that gave me a chance to actually go out and do something, so that was nice.

Sunday morning...get up late, read the comics and Parade magazine, cut out a few coupons and go back to bed. Bliss.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

This thread has grown rather large. Do you feel popular?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

The Library of Emma said:


> If I can get some writing done on Saturday, it's a good day for me. Saturday night...i've gone out rollerskating with my brother a few times, that gave me a chance to actually go out and do something, so that was nice.
> 
> Sunday morning...get up late, read the comics and Parade magazine, cut out a few coupons and go back to bed. Bliss.


Sounds relaxing :smile2:
Well, with the exception of roller skating (for me). I've known how to since I was a little kid. I met my first serious gf when I was 12 years old at a roller rink. Ah. Memories. She was my first kiss. My first a lot of things lol. Anyways I always, always, at some point end up on my butt when I roller skate now. My ex-wife and I had some bday parties for our kids at the skating rink, and I remember getting my own skates on and teaching / helping them skate, but at some point I'd always fall on my butt, and hard lol. But I used to know how to skate, I swear I did. Not sure what happened.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Which actress would play as you if they made "the library of Emma" the motion picture?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> I would not like to own a red rug. My walls are a mix of blue/green and adding red to that space would hurt my eyes.
> 
> If I had a son, I would not name him Dug. It's questionable what i would name a son...I don't plan to have kids, so haven't thought much on this.
> 
> And i'd go tea over coffee


How do you get lost between the lines?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

The Library of Emma said:


> No and no... Just my username, for anonymity. Don't come find me.


Oh well. Emma is a beautiful name; I even named my car Emma :grin2:


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Protozoan said:


> This thread has grown rather large. Do you feel popular?


I think the size of this thread is mostly due to the inquisitive mind of @LiveWaLearningDisability.

However, yes, I do seem to be rather popular, my profile has over 7000 views. It's rather frightening, actually. 0_0


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

HenDoggy said:


> Which actress would play as you if they made "the library of Emma" the motion picture?


Shailene Woodley, though they would have to cut most of her hair off again, i have a pixie. She looks quite a bit like me (albeit somewhat prettier).


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> Oh well. Emma is a beautiful name; I even named my car Emma :grin2:


You did?? I'm flattered


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> How do you get lost between the lines?


You read a book and become immersed in the story.

Or you live your life and become immersed in your story.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Do you like spiders?

Would you rather live with...A Grunt (Halo) or a rat?

Listen to Crows for a month or listen to screaming for a week?

Which state in America do you not want to live in?

Why is beacon so good? 

Live in a haunted house or live with Jar Jar Binks? 

What's the wrost book you've ever read?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> I think the size of this thread is mostly due to the inquisitive mind of @*LiveWaLearningDisability* .
> 
> However, yes, I do seem to be rather popular, my profile has over 7000 views. It's rather frightening, actually. 0_0


Thanks. At least I'm doing something "right" :lol


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

The Library of Emma said:


> I think the size of this thread is mostly due to the inquisitive mind of @LiveWaLearningDisability.
> 
> However, yes, I do seem to be rather popular, my profile has over 7000 views. It's rather frightening, actually. 0_0


I am officially your number one fan, with 4000-5000 visits.

( ° ͜ʖ °)


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Halfhardtim3s said:


> Do you like spiders?
> 
> Would you rather live with...A Grunt (Halo) or a rat?
> 
> ...


interesting questions...

I'm okay with spiders, although I don't like them in particular. But if someone tried to squish one i would feel badly for it.

I think i would rather live with the Grunt just for the sake of a unique life experience, although if it tries to kill me, i suppose that might not work out very well...

I'm not sure what U.S. state i would want to avoid...hm. The State of Insanity.

I don't know why beacons are good...perhaps because they help guide people home?  Bacon is good because it contains large quantities of fat and salt, which triggers a chemical reaction in the brain that people consider "enjoyment." Personally i don't really care for bacon, though.

I would rather live with Jar Jar Binks  There. You found the one thing i'm more afraid of than him.

The worst book I've ever read...I probably don't even remember it. But at the risk of having all the Maze Runner fans come after me, i thought Scorch Trials was pretty bad.  sorry people. It was.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

What is your favorite color?

Do you have a favorite feather?

Do you own anything made out of leather?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Demon Soul said:


> I am officially your number one fan, with 4000-5000 visits.


stalker!


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> What is your favorite color?
> 
> Do you have a favorite feather?
> 
> Do you own anything made out of leather?


I like burgundy, as you may know 

I don't think i have a favorite feather, though...

I have a leather purse that may or may not be fake, lol


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> I like burgundy, as you may know
> 
> I don't think i have a favorite feather, though...
> 
> I have a leather purse that may or may not be fake, lol


Do you like peacock feathers?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Do you like peacock feathers?


I do actually. Okay, that settles it. New favorite feather


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Favourite movie?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

What is the color of your eyes?

What is the color of your hair?

How long is your hair?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> Favourite movie?


I have a few that i quite like...i just watched The Imitation Game and found it to be very... deep, very thought-provoking and moving. So i will go with that one.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> What is the color of your eyes?
> 
> What is the color of your hair?
> 
> How long is your hair?


My eyes are hazel, and my hair is a dark hazel. The texture is what i'd call "difficult," because it's straight when i want it to curl, and wavy when i want it to be straight. I have about a pixie cut, a little on the long side, which suits my face better. So, a few inches long.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> My eyes are hazel, and my hair is a dark hazel. The texture is what i'd call "difficult," because it's straight when i want it to curl, and wavy when i want it to be straight. I have about a pixie cut, a little on the long side, which suits my face better. So, a few inches long.


Your hair is dark?
What do you think about Sharks? :lol


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Your hair is dark?
> What do you think about Sharks? :lol


I feel fairly neutral towards sharks... i would say i have a realistic view of them.

On one hand, i see them as an important part of the ecological system and beautiful creatures in their own right.

On the other, i have enough respect for their ferocity that i would be scared out of my mind should they appear while i am in the water. 0_0


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

If humans had three ears, where would the third one be placed?

If you were given an assignment to read 500 pages out of a book in one hour, do you think you could do it?

What do you think it would be like if there was such a thing as a square planet?

Live with 100 Wasps in the same room for a week or live with 1,000 Red Ants in the same room week?

If only 5% of the ocean has explored, when do you we will have searched 10% of it?

Can you turn the letter F into a M?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

If you are driving at the speed of light and you turn your headlights on, what happens?

Also, what do you think about the police shootings (police offers being murdered)? Every police officer, every precinct is on high alert right now. If you saw a police officer, what would you do? Would you want to tell them thank you, and ask if you could give them a hug or would you get really anxious and want to avoid?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Halfhardtim3s said:


> If humans had three ears, where would the third one be placed?
> 
> If you were given an assignment to read 500 pages out of a book in one hour, do you think you could do it?
> 
> ...


Since the human face is symmetrical, i think the ear would likely be placed somewhere on the center line, perhaps middle of the forehead or back of the head.... I don't think i'd want to know what that looks like, lol. 

I don't think a truly square planet could exist, but IF it did, i would imagine the climates to be quite different on the various faces of the square. Other than that, i don't know. The gravity on the vertices would probably be less than elsewhere, since they're furthest from the mass of the planet...interesting question.

To answer your next one, I would much rather live with wasps than ants. Unless bothered, the wasps will probably keep to themselves, whereas the ants will crawl everywhere.

As far as the ocean, i don't know. People seem much more infatuated with space travel at the moment, although imho, between the two,the ocean is far more interesting. I doubt we will have reached 10% in my lifetime.

And yes. I can turn an F into an M. You turn the F sideways and give it an extra leg.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> If you are driving at the speed of light and you turn your headlights on, what happens?
> 
> Also, what do you think about the police shootings (police offers being murdered)? Every police officer, every precinct is on high alert right now. If you saw a police officer, what would you do? Would you want to tell them thank you, and ask if you could give them a hug or would you get really anxious and want to avoid?


Hm...i'm not very sciencey. But i would think that the speed of the car would not add any velocity to the light. So the headlights would appear to turn on normally (if you could see them). Maybe.

I think the police shootings are incredibly sad... i see why things are the way they are, police officers are in positions of authority and thus subject to scrutiny... but i hate the way things are so politically charged. Police officers are just people... some good, some bad, like any other group...they're paying for the misconduct of others they never knew. It's just wrong.

I don't think i would want to hug a police officer, nor would i especially try to avoid them. i walk pretty lightly around them. I do respect what they (many of them) give and sacrifice for the rest of us.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

What do you think it would be like if a planet was in the shape of a triangle?

If the earth had no colors, do you think other planets would look the same?

If Saturn never had its rings, would it still be called Saturn?

Can u shoot a bow with foot? 

If pigs can fly, cows jump over the moon, chicken (possibly) crossed the road, what'd the horse do?

Which three states would you want to live in the most?

What would you do if you saw Donald Trump in person?


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Why does life suck?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Halfhardtim3s said:


> What do you think it would be like if a planet was in the shape of a triangle?
> 
> If the earth had no colors, do you think other planets would look the same?
> 
> ...


-Hm, i would expect similar phenomina to a square planet, perhaps a little more extremely. The faces would likely have radically different climates, as some would face the sun while others would not.

-It would depend on why the Earth had no colors, i suppose. If our entire planet was made up of colorless or grayscale material, it's likely the other planets would be the same, because they're all made up of the same material (same range of elements. So colorless elements here would equal colorless elements there.)

- maybe. people are odd about naming things...it could happen.

- I can't, but i know someone who can >






-the horse stayed home because it had social anxiety 

-I'm not even sure. There would be a certain convenience if i lived in VT, TN, or KY...depending...let me get back to you on that one in a few months.

-If i saw Donald Trump in person, i'd be shocked and probably not do much. Just not much of a rabble rouser, i guess. I think I would try to stay away from him in case of an angry mob arriving, though...


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Andras96 said:


> Why does life suck?


because it is made of flawed people in flawed circumstances


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

How many hair balls can a cat cough up?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

The Library of Emma said:


> Since the human face is symmetrical, i think the ear would likely be placed somewhere on the center line, perhaps middle of the forehead or back of the head.... I don't think i'd want to know what that looks like, lol.


Honestly, I think it should be put on the chest, because then everybody can tear up their shirt heroically and scream "I am the ear man!".

It also struck me I don't think I have asked you a question. What is your favorite word?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> How many hair balls can a cat cough up?


How many hairballs did the cat swallow?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Demon Soul said:


> Honestly, I think it should be put on the chest, because then everybody can tear up their shirt heroically and scream "I am the ear man!".


Ahaha 



Demon Soul said:


> It also struck me I don't think I have asked you a question. What is your favorite word?


I'm not entirely certain if i even have a favorite word...but if i did...it would be "ambivalent."


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> Ahaha
> 
> I'm not entirely certain if i even have a favorite word...but if i did...it would be "ambivalent."


Hi Emma . Is that you laying in the road in your profile pic? I've done that before at night. It gives quite the adrenaline rush xD


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Favorite food?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

naes said:


> Hi Emma . Is that you laying in the road in your profile pic? I've done that before at night. It gives quite the adrenaline rush xD


Nice to meet you, naes  To answer your question, no, the avatar is not of myself. I found it online a while ago quite by accident and it spoke to me. I connect to it more in terms of the emotional state than something i have actually done...

i definitely believe you on the adrenaline rush there.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

In 10,000 years, how well do you think historians and archaeologists will understand life in the 21st century? What kinds of things do you think they're likely to misunderstand about us?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

2Milk said:


> Favorite food?


Food? what is this word of which you speak?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> Nice to meet you, naes  To answer your question, no, the avatar is not of myself. I found it online a while ago quite by accident and it spoke to me. I connect to it more in terms of the emotional state than something i have actually done...
> 
> i definitely believe you on the adrenaline rush there.


I think we have met before.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

naes said:


> I think we have met before.


we did? :shock

lol, sorry, i'm not really good with names.

Well, nice to meet you over again.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> we did? :shock
> 
> lol, sorry, i'm not really good with names.
> 
> Well, nice to meet you over again.


lol nice to meet you again also :rub


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> How many hairballs did the cat swallow?


How many times have you  ed on the internet?

How many emails do you get in a day?

How many social media messages do you receive in a day?

Do you get tired?

How many hours do you sleep?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Exactly how many books are in Emma's library?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Red October said:


> In 10,000 years, how well do you think historians and archaeologists will understand life in the 21st century? What kinds of things do you think they're likely to misunderstand about us?


It's hard to say. considering how much is lost to our knowledge of events that occurred in even 'recent' past (1,000 years) i suppose the idea that they would retain much of it is very small.

I don't think anyone will fully understand this:










( http://i.huffpost.com/gen/3377444/thumbs/o-LADY-GAGA-MTV-2010-900.jpg?6 )


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> How many times have you  ed on the internet?
> 
> How many emails do you get in a day?
> 
> ...


How many times have i  ed on the internet...?

  

Three more than before.

I wink/joke a fair amount. I treat almost everything in life way too seriously, but i take breaks to be facetious. As to the actual number i can't really say... Probably around 1000.

I usually receive about two or three emails a day, mostly from career websites and Facebook :/ Here, i might get a PM or two if it is a good day. most of my notifications are quotes.

I am often tired. I have very erratic sleep/wake times and don't usually get enough sleep, probably around six hours a night. That's something i've been wanting to work on for a while. Maybe it will happen. In the meanwhile... :yawn


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

gothic cupcakes said:


> exactly how many books are in emma's library?


6,780.459999


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Who created the dinosaurs?

What's your favorite Emoji?

What's your favorite song of all time?

If you could teleport anywhere you want, where would it be?

If you saw a Weeping Angel, how would you feel?

If you saw an Alien, would you run from it or fight it?

What's the wrost game you've ever played?

What's your favorite quote?

Why would this ever need to be used -----> oke?

How would you feel if Jar Jar Binks was a Sith Lord?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> How many times have i  ed on the internet...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many needles are on a cactus?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> It's hard to say. considering how much is lost to our knowledge of events that occurred in even 'recent' past (1,000 years) i suppose the idea that they would retain much of it is very small.
> 
> I don't think anyone will fully understand this:
> 
> ...


honestly i don't think anyone has ever understood that. lol


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

naes said:


> honestly i don't think anyone has ever understood that. lol


It's all just gaga, that's why.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Who created the dinosaurs?
> 
> What's your favorite Emoji?
> 
> ...


- The same person who created everything else.

- The sarcastic tongue-sticking out face  Perfect for jokes.

- Right now it's Echos, by Haunt. I don't have a "forever favorite" song, my favorites come and go... 




- London

- Horrified. Of course?

- That depends on the size and demeanor of the alien in question.

- Uhh Star Wars: The Clone Wars










Mostly due to the narrow maneuverability. Worse, running around trying to stab things with the star wars equivalent of a swiss army knife because the weapons both drop ammo at a ridiculously high rate, and the ability to aim and fire is severely impaired.

-









My writing teacher first shared this quote with me. I later found it printed in a newspaper and cut it out. It's still on the corkboard on my wall and i look at it sometimes, and read it over.

-When someone is ignoring you.

-Hmm. Something borderlining denial, then total disgust and horror, then sadness, then anger, then acceptance. Basically the whole grieving process...

Bump.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Why do you hate Team Jeff?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

By the way, i've recently read some complaints about the quality of these "Ask _____________ anything" threads.

But i was prepared to answer juicy questions and no one gave me the opportunity.  Ask for what you want.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Mc Borg said:


> Why do you hate Team Jeff?


I don't! where is team jeff and how can i be supportive?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Can a man be stopped by the mere unfulfilled intentions of the gods?

also

What do you think of the philosophy and/or mathematics concerning supertasks, hypertasks, and ultratasks?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Library of Emma said:


> I don't! where is team jeff and how can i be supportive?


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/team-jeff-4537/

:grin2:

I would ask an interesting/serious question in these threads, but I wouldn't want to come off as invasive considering this is an SA site and all. That's why I never post anything serious in these threads, even if people welcome those kinds of questions. I don't think my SA would allow me to ask them lol.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

novalax said:


> Can a man be stopped by the mere unfulfilled intentions of the gods?
> 
> also
> 
> What do you think of the philosophy and/or mathematics concerning supertasks, hypertasks, and ultratasks?


-Supposing there was a pantheon of gods as described by the greeks or romans (you didn't specify which gods were in question), man seemed to be able to defy their will to some degree but crossing them was usually met severely.

However you do specify "unfulfilled" intentions, so no-- unless the intention was to propel rather than stop the mortal in question, in which case leaving that intention unfulfilled might cause a negative effect on the completion of their goal.

- I think it's headache inducing.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Mc Borg said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/team-jeff-4537/
> 
> :grin2:
> 
> I would ask an interesting/serious question in these threads, but I wouldn't want to come off as invasive considering this is an SA site and all. That's why I never post anything serious in these threads, even if people welcome those kinds of questions. I don't think my SA would allow me to ask them lol.


woo! i joined 

And you're welcome to ask whatever you feel comfortable with. I reserve the right to be evasive about whatever i feel uncomfortable with


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> -Supposing there was a pantheon of gods as described by the greeks or romans (you didn't specify which gods were in question), man seemed to be able to defy their will to some degree but crossing them was usually met severely.
> 
> However you do specify "unfulfilled" intentions, so no-- unless the intention was to propel rather than stop the mortal in question, in which case leaving that intention unfulfilled might cause a negative effect on the completion of their goal.
> 
> - I think it's headache inducing.


ahh yes, but suppose that you must travel from point A to point B and there are an infinite number of gods. The gods, unbeknownst to each other, deiced raise a barrier to stop you at a half mile, a quarter mile, eighth of a mile, ad infinitum. You can't move at all because, in doing so, you will be stoped. However, because you haven't moved, there are no barriers to be raised. Did the gods stop you?

lol You think this is headache inducing? I'm just getting started


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

novalax said:


> ahh yes, but suppose that you must travel from point A to point B and there are an infinite number of gods. The gods, unbeknownst to each other, deiced raise a barrier to stop you at a half mile, a quarter mile, eighth of a mile, ad infinitum. You can't move at all because, in doing so, you will be stoped. However, because you haven't moved, there are no barriers to be raised. Did the gods stop you?
> 
> lol You think this is headache inducing? I'm just getting started


I can't move at all? does that mean the first god is stopping me? in that case, the first, and only the first god is stopping me. The rest wasted their money on force fields.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> I can't move at all? does that mean the first god is stopping me? in that case, the first, and only the first god is stopping me. The rest wasted their money on force fields.


Yes, but because you are not moving there is no barrier and thus you are not stopped by a barrier. However, since is there is no barrier, there is nothing stopping you.

Also a pedantic point, technically the first god stops you at half the distance, it is the Nth god stopping you at a distance asymptotically approaching zero.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

novalax said:


> Yes, but because you are not moving there is no barrier and thus you are not stopped by a barrier. However, since is there is no barrier, there is nothing stopping you.
> 
> Also a pedantic point, technically the first god stops you at half the distance, it is the Nth god stopping you at a distance asymptotically approaching zero.


Right. Cool. Just what i said. 

Bump.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Can I joke about your username? 
People who joke about your username used to be in your 'turn offs' list but not anymore. Does that mean I can make library jokes?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

What does your username mean?

Do you think bunnies are cute? 

Can you write a 10 page essay on the color black?



Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Given










and

x-final = 10m
v-nought = 1m/s
t = 100s
a = 5m/s/s

Find the jounce of the position vector with respect to time... you know what you did to deserve this


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

geraltofrivia said:


> Can I joke about your username?
> People who joke about your username used to be in your 'turn offs' list but not anymore. Does that mean I can make library jokes?


you reserve the right to joke about it, but i reserve the right to hate you for it


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

The Library of Emma said:


> you reserve the right to joke about it, but i reserve the right to hate you for it


Why did Emma cross the road?

[spoiler=]
To go to the library.

:duck

(Please don't hate me)
[/spoiler]


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Of all the questions asked of you in this thread, which was your favorite?


----------

